# ChampCar dumps Laguna Seca



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

> CHAMP CAR WORLD SERIES ISSUES STATEMENT CONCERNING THE EXCLUSION OF MAZDA RACEWAY LAGUNA SECA FROM 2005 SERIES SCHEDULE
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (January 21, 2005) - What follows is a statement from the Champ Car World Series concerning today's announcement that the Bridgestone Presents The Champ Car World Series Powered by Ford will not be running at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca during the 2005 season. If used in print, the statement should be attributed to Champ Car Executive Vice-President of Development, Governmental Affairs and Planning Joe Chrnelich.
> 
> ...


Once again ChampCar manages to alineate its fans over a money squabble.  :tsk:

You think Tony George has called LS management yet?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alienate Laguna Seca track management mostly - the race will be held on city streets in San Jose next summer: http://www.sanjosegrandprix.com/main.html


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I blame development (of the surrounding area). Remember Riverside Raceway?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Road America was toast earlier in the year. I think it comes down to Champ Car and the promoters not agreeing on terms. Man, top-level, open-wheel racing is really screwed up in the US. (sprint cars and midgets not included... they actually seem to know what their game is and who their audience is)

I don't see how ChampCar is going to surive, or the IRL, which has basically turned into everything that Tony George bashed CART about when he took his ball and went home in 1996.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> Alienate Laguna Seca track management mostly - the race will be held on city streets in San Jose next summer: http://www.sanjosegrandprix.com/main.html


And fans as well.

If I had to choose between the two venues it would be Laguna Seca by a long shot. Honestly I have very little interest in seeing anymore street races.

There are only a couple that do it well enough and offer enough site lines to make it worth the ticket prices.

Road America is toast again for 2005. So I guess if you want to see a CART race on a road course you have to go to Portland.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW, there was a comment in the latest Golden Gate chapter CCA meeting minutes about Laguna Seca's "exorbitant" track fees and also of scheduling issues relating to construction at the facility.


----------



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

I thought by track standards Laguna Seca was a bit outdated and cramped and quite dangerous....but awesome racing, remember when Zanardi passed Herta in the last lap of the race a few year back...


----------

